# Upcoming Lens delayed



## ronderick (Mar 24, 2011)

This is probably expected, but Canon Japan made an official announcement
on the delay of 8-15mm, 300mm, and 400mm:

http://cweb.canon.jp/ef/info/20110324/

The news release cites the damages to factories in the region as the reason. 

No further release dates were given, so we'll just have to wait and see.

_Update: more delays for Eos Kiss X50 (1100D) and related accessories - but only by a few days_
http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/kissx5/info/20110324/


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 24, 2011)

I wish we could get more info on what was actually damaged in the quake/tsunami. I know supplies will be tough to get. I wonder if this will delay the release of upcoming camera bodies? hummm....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 25, 2011)

prestonpalmer said:


> I wonder if this will delay the release of upcoming camera bodies? hummm....



Personally, I think it will. Announce more when they can't release what they've already announced (and already delayed once without the justification of a natural disaster)? Looks bad...


----------



## kubelik (Mar 25, 2011)

yeah, I agree with neuro. canon's already got more promised than it can deliver, I think what most of us are looking for aren't more scintillating announcements, we're looking for hardware in hand. 

any more announcements before deliveries start sounds more like something a small indie shop like Red would do, not something a well-run corporation like Canon would like to make a reputation out of.


----------

